
A massive Google Docs hack is spreading like wildfire - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/3/15535018/google-docs-hack-spreading-email-phishing
======
raus22
Looks like it was solved
[https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/comment/dh36...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/comment/dh36pv2)

------
cableshaft
It managed to trick me. It was sent by a woman who is co-editing a writing
anthology, I had just submitted a final draft a couple of days ago, and as a
group we've been using google drive and google docs to coordinate everything,
so it made total sense that she would share a google docs document with me.
Oops.

------
rbanffy
Sorry for the dupe. I only saw the Ask HN original well after posting this
one.

